# Ordnerinhalt geparsed in eine Datei schreiben



## downset04 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo 
Ich möchte ein file erzeugen das mir alle Filenamen eines Ordners enthält. Bei javac kann man ja mit javac @file argumentfiles angeben -> wie kann ich nun alle dateien in eine datei im classpath format schreiben also so? das muss irgendwie so gehen ls /ordner > argfile dann noch ausgabe formatiern nach dem untenstehenden format!

```
-cp fil.jar:file2.jar:file3.jar.........:.
```


thx


----------



## deepthroat (9. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Das kannst du z.B. so machen:


```
java -cp "$(ls <verzeichnis>/*.jar | tr '\n' ':')" ...
```
Gruß


----------

